# soft reboots...at startup after reboot LTB2.6 AOSP like...any ideas????...help!!!



## timcampbell (Jun 10, 2011)

been running ltb 2.6 aosp...almost flawless....with ALOT of apps with very few issues...with tiamat 1.1.2

kernel.......it runs perfect till i reboot it myself eventually.....then soft reboots at startup....runs for couple minutes and reboots before its full started up...all is running at peak efficiency.....any ideas guys?

i love this rom but cant get reboots to stop!!!...did cache wipe...dalvik...uninstalled 100 of my apps....im all out of ideas...does tiamat kernels cause soft reboot issues?....anybody gotta idea for best aosp

rom for stability that may help or what can i do????...help....im fairly fluent with crackflashing....so any ideas will be attempted....thanks....Tim:android-smile:


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Not to sound bashing-like, but I've had some stability issues with Tiamat. I prefer LeanKernel, either the .8 or the .12 versions on InteractiveX - rock solid stability for me there.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

timcampbell said:


> been running ltb 2.6 aosp...almost flawless....with ALOT of apps with very few issues...with tiamat 1.1.2
> 
> kernel.......it runs perfect till i reboot it myself eventually.....then soft reboots at startup....runs for couple minutes and reboots before its full started up...all is running at peak efficiency.....any ideas guys?
> 
> ...


Love.....the.....writing.....with.....many......periods....
.....Trolled.......

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"timcampbell said:


> been running ltb 2.6 aosp...almost flawless....with ALOT of apps with very few issues...with tiamat 1.1.2
> 
> kernel.......it runs perfect till i reboot it myself eventually.....then soft reboots at startup....runs for couple minutes and reboots before its full started up...all is running at peak efficiency.....any ideas guys?
> 
> ...


 the next update is gonna have a new kernel


----------



## southy1978 (Jul 26, 2011)

I had issues with reboots and LTB2.6. I finally figured out that it was goSMS. once i uninstalled gosms, the reboots disappeared. (i subsequently tested again a few weeks later by reinstalling gosms, and the reboots reappeared). don't know if there is something in LTB that makes it not work well with goSMS (or perhaps other non-aosp sms apps), but try that if you haven't already.


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

For what it's worth, I am also running LTB2.6 with Tiamat 1.1.2, and have been for some time, and I have had zero problems. I know this doesn't offer you a direct solution but maybe it could indicate a problem not related to the ROM/Kernel.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

